
Show HN: React 101 – Free online course for advanced beginners - ihatetomatoes
https://ihatetomatoes.net/get-react-101/
======
CodingChef
Why is that?

------
yest
damn, React is so disgusting how can it be so wide spread

~~~
notheguyouthink
Why do you consider it so disgusting?

As an aside, we use it at work because it offers server side rendering,
seamless transition to client side rendering, and most importantly, React
Native.

What are better alternatives in your mind to cover these use cases? Also, in
your eyes what problems can be solved better than React is solving them in?

~~~
web-dev-123
How are you liking React Native? Kind of on the fence right now with learning
it

~~~
notheguyouthink
Our RN project is quite early in development, so it's hard to say, but so far
we like it quite a bit. We're a small shop, so the thought of hiring out a
dedicated Java _and_ ObjC developer was really, really hard. RN made this
whole project much more approachable, and is proving invaluable.

Again though, these are just early impressions.

~~~
web-dev-123
Thanks, I appreciate your response. I can see how it was right for your
specific scenario.

